# Week of Jan 19th - Weather



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice week ahead.
It's snowing moderately here in the flatlands.  Glad to see the temps are holding the line at 28-30 in the southern mountains of VT and NH.  Bodes well for snow quality preservation this week.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Nice week ahead.
> It's snowing moderately here in the flatlands.  Glad to see the temps are holding the line at 28-30 in the southern mountains of VT and NH.  Bodes well for snow quality preservation this week.


Considering this was supposed to be a mild thaw week, we are already in the black! I heard something is possible this weekend but no more than wild speculation at this point. Snowing lightly here in central NH with a dusting on the ground from last night. Nice to wake up to that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are better off than up here  we got the same ole snowpack nothin new in a long time . Grey  drizzly last nite man haven't seen the damn sun in a LOOOOOONG time 

We may get some flurries but a nice FRESH Load would be kewl


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> You guys are better off than up here we got the same ole snowpack nothin new in a long time . Grey drizzly last nite man haven't seen the damn sun in a LOOOOOONG time
> 
> We may get some flurries but a nice FRESH Load would be kewl


 
That is very unusual warp.  Next to NVT and Buffalo, you guys are usually the snow capital.

It looks like Northern VT here in Lexington, but not nearly as good a snow quality.   They got about 6-8" I guess after the switchover, but it turned to freezing rain as it was ending, so there is a nice pastry glaze on everything.  Side roads are "crunchy driving".  

I suspect Wawa had to crunch it all up.  When I drove W on Rte 2 Sunday the changeover was in Fitchburg, but it was a VERY wet snow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 19, 2010)

There's starting to be some steadier buzz amongst the online weather geeks about the storm track for the Northeast getting much more active and favorable in the 10 to 14 day out window.  

For now, much of the energy associated with the storms pounding Southern California now will stay to our South (we've got a fairly West to East upper wind pattern now) and those that might turn the corner and graze us in the Northeast seem like they'd be fast moving and hence low snow total producers with the upper level winds right now.  Later next week though, models are suggesting that we'll start to get some nice upper level troughs going which generally both help get the cold air into the Northeast and help get us better producing storms.  Still way out, but lets atleast keep the fingers crossed for the pattern shift back to something like we had in late December


----------



## Glenn (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out what's going on in Dummerston. We just installed a "freeze alarm" a few weeks ago; it calls you if the temp drops under 45 or the power goes out. The power went out very early Monday morning. Not surprising given how it was raining and windy in the flatlands...so I figured it was wet snow and wind in VT.

Got another call today that the power was out again today. But I haven't gotten a followup...think we're in the clear for now...Weather seems to be light snow up there today.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on in Dummerston. We just installed a "freeze alarm" a few weeks ago; it calls you if the temp drops under 45 or the power goes out. The power went out very early Monday morning. Not surprising given how it was raining and windy in the flatlands...so I figured it was wet snow and wind in VT.
> 
> Got another call today that the power was out again today. But I haven't gotten a followup...think we're in the clear for now...Weather seems to be light snow up there today.


 
I can only tell you that the snow was clinging to the trees in Londonderry and even further north near Okemo everything was fine.  All the snow up there was dry though.

I wonder how sensitive your alarm is to power outages?  Would a momentary flicker be enough to set it off?


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

Been snowing all day here in Mass.  It looks like the same for So. VT and NH.  A couple inches a day can do wonders!


----------



## Euler (Jan 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'm trying to figure out what's going on in Dummerston. We just installed a "freeze alarm" a few weeks ago; it calls you if the temp drops under 45 or the power goes out. The power went out very early Monday morning. Not surprising given how it was raining and windy in the flatlands...so I figured it was wet snow and wind in VT.
> 
> Got another call today that the power was out again today. But I haven't gotten a followup...think we're in the clear for now...Weather seems to be light snow up there today.



Light, steady, wet, snow all day.  Not much accumulation.  The power has not gone off in Putney.


----------



## tipsdown (Jan 19, 2010)

drjeff said:


> There's starting to be some steadier buzz amongst the online weather geeks about the storm track for the Northeast getting much more active and favorable in the 10 to 14 day out window.
> 
> For now, much of the energy associated with the storms pounding Southern California now will stay to our South (we've got a fairly West to East upper wind pattern now) and those that might turn the corner and graze us in the Northeast seem like they'd be fast moving and hence low snow total producers with the upper level winds right now.  Later next week though, models are suggesting that we'll start to get some nice upper level troughs going which generally both help get the cold air into the Northeast and help get us better producing storms.  Still way out, but lets atleast keep the fingers crossed for the pattern shift back to something like we had in late December



Early next week looks like they're calling for an NCP event... (24th and 25th) Ugh...


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like some mountain magic hitting the hills today, from those that update their accumulation midday today:
http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont
http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/new-hampshire
http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/massachusetts

We must have 2.5" new from today here in the wild burbs of Boston.  This think just keeps churning.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 19, 2010)

tipsdown said:


> Early next week looks like they're calling for an NCP event... (24th and 25th) Ugh...



As dreadful as that sounds that may be where we turn the corner again towards a (fingers crossed) good February.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Looks like some mountain magic hitting the hills today, from those that update their accumulation midday today:
> http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/vermont
> http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/new-hampshire
> http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-reports/massachusetts
> ...


Tenney's 6-8" can not be possible unless that is an echo from this weekend or, more likely, a three day total.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Tenney's 6-8" can not be possible unless that is an echo from this weekend or, more likely, a three day total.


I thought the same thing.  Some areas have transmission problems to the reporting service, so I checked on their site.
This is what they posted today:
*New Snow in the past 24 hours: *6-8"*New Snow in the past 7 days:*16"

2 different posts containing the same info.  Very odd.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> I thought the same thing.  Some areas have transmission problems to the reporting service, so I checked on their site.
> This is what they posted today:
> *New Snow in the past 24 hours: *6-8"*New Snow in the past 7 days:*16"
> 
> 2 different posts containing the same info.  Very odd.


Now given that the mountain does in fact receive more snow than the town, fine. But downtown Plymouth got 1" today and maybe 1" last night so 6-8" in 24 hours seems like a stretch, especially considering totals at other local mountains such as Ragged and Waterville. 16" in the past 7 days would be three times more than what Plymouth got downtown. Elevation makes a difference, but it does not make that much of a difference around here.... especially when the summit is only like 2k-ish feet tall. I call huge BS.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 19, 2010)

Fellas,
I'm not saying that is not an exaggeration, but Tenney is closed on tues and weds.  That report was from yesterday(monday) morning @ 7:25 am.  And that was the only ski conditions update they did all weekend!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 20, 2010)

billski said:


> I can only tell you that the snow was clinging to the trees in Londonderry and even further north near Okemo everything was fine.  All the snow up there was dry though.
> 
> I wonder how sensitive your alarm is to power outages?  Would a momentary flicker be enough to set it off?




I think a brief flicker would do it. I have a feeling if it's enough to cause the clocks to blink, the alarm would go off. I may call a neighbor today just to verify. 

Euler, thanks for the update! Doesn't seem like power outtage weather to me. Who knows though...could have been car accident or maybe some line work going on.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> Fellas,
> I'm not saying that is not an exaggeration, but Tenney is closed on tues and weds.  That report was from yesterday(monday) morning @ 7:25 am.  And that was the only ski conditions update they did all weekend!



Yep, that's why I looked at the 7-day total and compared it against the region, and still remain suspicious.

Also, if that's the case, a full-disclosure note should be included in the text description field.  I've encouraged Magic to do the same.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not so convinced they were wrong.  Look at the snowfall map from Monday.  I know, having driven it it, that it was on-again off-again snowfall rate.  But it does seem fishy.  Then again, it could be a really good fluke.  Look at that little blue dot inside all the green.  Is that Plymouth town?:-o   Just have to get out there on Thursday and see for yourself!


----------

